# Jack my modenas pigeon.



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi, haven't been on for ages, hop you are all ok? 

I, after keeping white homing pigeons ( or garden doves as they are called here in uk!) for a few months, I saw an ad for a free Modenas pigeon. Now free ads concern me as at the moment we have had a spate of cruelty cases in the area with people using animals from free ads for dog baiting and worse. I don't know much about Modenas pigeons but now have 'Jack' who is a beautiful bird and is at present in quarantine in a cage in my living room. 

I am deciding how to keep him, he is approx one year old, so probably can't be free flying as he will not 'home' to here? I do have the doves free flying so I would have to make a separate area for him if he can't free fly. Also was don't want them breeding with each other! which I am assuming would be possible?

I know they are not great flyers and the lady did say they released him once and he just sat on the roof and they had to rescue him, but I presume he would have eventually come down when he was hungry? 


Another option would be to keep him as a house bird, with free flight inside the house daily and caged at night, would this work? 

Any advice ideas welcome 

Here is the lovely Jack:


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Fancy pigeons are differenf from true homing pigeons in that they can be easily rehomed. As long as he can look around and knows your feeding schedule, he can be let out in his new area after two weeks or so. Let him out the first time hungry so he can be called right back in. That being said, he won't fly as good as your fantail mixes and predators would be a big concern so I would not let him out unless you are right with him. Yes, all pigeons can interbreed. You may wish to get him a Modena mate in the future or if he pairs up with someone else, use fake eggs. A pretty Gazzi and good for you for saving him from an uncertain fate!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes modena's are like a rock with wings..lol.. they are not for flying, so if you do let him out you may have to rescue him like his preowner did, which would be a hassle. He can get fresh air in a crate of some sort(large dog crate) and be out with him on those nice days sitting in a chair with some tea. He will make an interesting pet and can be kept in the house so he has your company even if he is not used to it yet, he will when he is used to routine.


----------



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for your replies they were very helpful. He seems to be settling down, he's sleeping now, it's 11.30 here  

He is a bit defensive when approached but I think hes just a bit scared. I have noticed if I hold my hand still besides him he does 'pecking' motions when I move it away, so probably just a threat really. He didn't peck when I took him out of the carrier and into the cage so I think he's tame. He watched intently while my 7 and 3 year old daughters sang him a bedtime song too, I expect he's never had bedtime songs before!  I think he will fit in fine and be a very pampered pigeon! 

Still have fully decided on his housing will see how he settles down.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

Before Modenas Became Show Birds They Were Flying Birds In Modena Italy Where They Flew Them Like The Flying Flights Of New York City


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

loftkeeper said:


> Before Modenas Became Show Birds They Were Flying Birds In Modena Italy Where They Flew Them Like The Flying Flights Of New York City


They were also bred for meat, hence the large body/breast. 

original old breed probably did not look anything like modern day breed. I would not expect much out of the breed of today as they are not a flying breed, but Im sure someone out there lets them out to loft "fly" or perhaps perch on the roof..lol... (so they have to risk their neck to get them down..lol..)


----------



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Very interesting history I have googled a bit about them the feuds Italian pigeon fanciers used to have! I don't 'expect' anything out of him, just want him to be a happy pet


----------



## Ange17 (Jul 3, 2011)

Had a few more thoughts on Jack and his housing situation 

Just don't know if it would work, when we went to buy our first Garden doves the lady also had Java Doves which were lovely and my daughter really took to. They were very tame and sat on her hand straight away and she loved them! I said at some point we might look into getting some. So I was wondering if Jack could live in an aviary with Java Doves? If he could it would obviously give him company, don't really like the thought of single animals  Any thoughts?


----------

